# Data vzw



## admiral2145 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there a way to keep data usage info even tho you flash a new rom? Under settings and data use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure about that, but the Verizon app has a nifty widget that resets every month


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't believe so. Also, I don't think the widget works if you're on the share everything plan. You can always check your my Verizon account, or dial #DATA for the info though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

What about titanium backup - Data usage (policy & stats)? I haven't tried backing up/restoring it, but I'm assuming it might be what you're looking for.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Right there, I did it after my last ROM install, works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm backing that up never worked for me but that was months ago. Maybe a TiBu update fixed that.


----------



## admiral2145 (Aug 10, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Right there, I did it after my last ROM install, works fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So your data usage came back to the new rom you flashed after full wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

hope this works, i asked this questions months ago, even asked developers and never got an answer.....


----------



## admiral2145 (Aug 10, 2012)

chaco said:


> hope this works, i asked this questions months ago, even asked developers and never got an answer.....


Let me know if it works...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

admiral2145 said:


> So your data usage came back to the new rom you flashed after full wipe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I backed up and restored on August 5th, it goes back into July. It works exactly like you would think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

